# 2008 DU JD single barrel



## czartim (May 22, 2005)

Has anyone spotted any 2008 Ducks Unlimited Jack Daniel's Single Barrel on the shelves yet? They should be out, but my local store has no idea what I'm talking about.


----------



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm not much of JD drinker, but if I see any at the abc store I'll drop you an line.:tu


----------



## czartim (May 22, 2005)

epyon26 said:


> I'm not much of JD drinker, but if I see any at the abc store I'll drop you an line.:tu


Thanks!


----------



## czartim (May 22, 2005)

Saturday night bump. Bottles still have not hit the shelves in my area.


----------

